# Two Special Forces Soldiers killed in the southern Philippines



## AWP (Oct 1, 2009)

Blue Skies.

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/October/091001-04.html



> FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Oct. 1, 2009) – Two U.S. Special Forces Soldiers died when their vehicle struck an improvised explosive device Sept. 29 on Jolo Island, Philippines.
> 
> The following Soldiers, both assigned to 3rd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) headquartered at Fort Lewis, Wash. They were in the Philippines supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> 
> ...


----------



## x SF med (Oct 1, 2009)

RIP Brothers.
De Oppresso Liber.
Take their friggin Virgins, they don't deserve 'em.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 1, 2009)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 1, 2009)

Valhalla gets two more of our finest.
Calm winds and soft landings gentlemen, RIP as your mission here is complete.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 1, 2009)

R.I.P. men.

F.M.


----------



## HOLLiS (Oct 1, 2009)

Rest In Peace, my condolences to their family and friends.   Blue Skies.


----------



## tova (Oct 2, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 2, 2009)

Rest easy SFC Shaw and SSG Martin.  Your watch is over. 


Thank you for your dedicated service and your ultimate sacrifice to this great nation. 

Prayers to your family, children, friends and Team mates.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 2, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas.  Thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 2, 2009)

RIP Brothers ...


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 2, 2009)

RIP SFC Shaw and SSG Martin

Prayers out to all who are affected by your loss

LL


----------



## LongTabSigO (Oct 2, 2009)

Requiescat in Pace...


----------



## Calc_N_Place (Oct 2, 2009)

R.I.P My fellow 1st Group Brothers, you will be missed, but never forgotten


----------



## snake_doc (Oct 2, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 2, 2009)

RIP warriors...


----------



## varsity (Oct 3, 2009)

Rest in Peace brothers....



*Special Forces Prayer*


Almighty GOD, Who art the Author of liberty

and the Champion of the oppressed, hear our prayer.

We, the men of Special Forces, acknowledge

our dependence upon Thee in the preservation of human freedom.

Go with us as we seek to defend the defenseless and to free the enslaved.

May we ever remember that our nation, whose motto

is “In God We Trust”, expects that we shall acquit

ourselves with honor, that we may never bring shame

upon our faith, our families, or our fellow men.

Grant us wisdom from Thy mind, courage from Thine

heart, strength from Thine arm, and protection by Thine hand.

It is for Thee that we do battle, and to Thee belongs the victor’s crown.

For Thine is the kingdom, and the power and the glory, forever.

AMEN


"De Oppresso Liber"


----------



## QC (Oct 3, 2009)

May the road rise to meet you.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 5, 2009)

x SF med said:


> RIP Brothers.
> De Oppresso Liber.
> Take their friggin Virgins, they don't deserve 'em.



Friggin Amen Troll!!

RIP Brothers, Blue Skies....See ya in the PB.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 5, 2009)

RIP SSgt. Martin and SFC Shaw. My thoughts and prayers out to the men with whom they served, and to their families and friends at home. 

De Oppresso Liber.


----------

